# Obedience Equipment



## MurphyTeller

I know of someone who made their high jump out of a mini-blind. PVC uprights, the blind adjusts from 4" to 36". Clever! The same person made a second jump identical to the first and uses wide black velcro bands to secure the blind into "bar" form....It's pretty slick.

Back before I had a real broadjump I fashioned pieces of old vinyl siding on the ground as a broad jump....worked just as well as the real broad btw....I've also used vinyl siding on regular uprights (lock layers into each other) - but it was easier to do this because I have 24" dogs (3 x 8" vinyl siding)

Erica


----------



## stan and ollie

I ordered a jump from ebay. They cut the PVC pipe and dry fit it. It comes with end caps, jump clips and instructions. I do have plans for a jump in a book about agility but this jump was $25.00 including shipping and the 10 trips to Home Depot because I cut it wrong the first time and forgot something I need my have cost me more. I just put it together this morning. Its not the strongest jump but its just PVC pipe and its a start. I love the idea about the siding for a broad jump. I have several pieces left over from siding the house and now have a good use for them.


----------



## K9-Design

Personally I would bite the bullet, save yourself a lot of time and hassle and just order the PVC Practi-Jumps from J&J. I think the whole set 5' is under $300, very well made, and will last you forever. I store mine on the side of the house, and cart them all over the place, they look like new. Going on 6 yrs now of use.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I too have the J&J jumps, and have used them for over 15 years. They still look great.

But I have seen jumps with PVC stanchions stuck into a base of sone sort (wood, rock, more PVC). The stanchions have velcro on them to accept siding-type 'boards' which also have velcro. The boards look like they might be left over siding - I have also seen a bar with a window shade type thingee attached that attaches with velcro as well.


----------



## Loisiana

I have the J&J jumps. I'm not crazy about them. I love the Max 200 jumps that they came out with a few years ago! Someday I'm going to at least get their high jump


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

I bought my portable jumps from Smith Equipment in British Columbia, Canada. They are PVC and just $120 for the 3 jumps. I've used them for 3 years now and they are lasting very well. The high jump is a fabric curtain hanging from a PVC bar, not a solid jump. 
I am much too inept to try to make my own jumps...these are great!
http://www.dog-equipment.com/index.html


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger

My dad helped be build a tire jump with pvc piping. I think I had just googled and found plans on how to build it. 

I also have jumps that my mom bought years ago. They are made from pvc piping and have velcro to attach the boards or a bar. It doesn't look like they would be too hard to build.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I just made both jumps for less than $50 and it was very easy. Here are pics of the base of each jump.


----------



## DNL2448

Where did you find the corner pieces?


----------



## JDandBigAm

Yes, those corner pieces. They are called four way furniture grade outlet tree. I used my teacher's jumps as my model. Since outdoor furniture is out of season at least in the PacNW for now, I had to order them over the internet. The "feet" are about 18" long and I made the uprights around 45".


----------



## DNL2448

Where did you find to order them over the internet? (See, I am in the PacNW as well!)


----------



## AmbikaGR

Like Happy I made my own, over 10 years ago and I still use them. I think you can see from Happy's pics the basic idea of using PVC pipe and various PVC joints available at any home center (Lowes, or Home Depot). The bars I used 3/4 inch pipe and the uprights I used 1 1/2 inch pipe. To mount the bar and "solid" jump I measure and drilled holes thru the PVC uprights and bars that you can slide a bolt thru to attach. To make the solid jmp solid I bought a piece of vinyl siding that I cut. The first piece I attached to the bar with screws and then the othe pieces just snap on and off that piece of siding as needed.
I also made the broad jump out of PVC. I used 1/2 inch pipe ans 45 degree and 90 degree elbows to make the frame. I then screwed vinyl siding to the frames.
I used standard plumbing PVC and connectors.
It probably took less than two hours to make both jumps and the broad jump. Like I said it was over 10 years ago so I won't brag how much it cost but they have lasted. I need to do some first aid as my grandson loves to play with them and has damaged them slightly but they still work fine.


----------



## DNL2448

Thanks Hank! I love to build stuff, made my wooden jumps but as all have said they are cumbersome to transport. I will look for the parts and pieces at our Home Depot tomorrow.

Happy, thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## JDandBigAm

Sorry, I don't get much time on the computer. I used 1" pipe for everything. For the bar jump I also drilled holes to slide a 1 1/4" tee up and down with a pen to hold it in place. For the solid jump, I used a long piece of velcro down the upright and cut a sticky velcro square on the back of a wide vertical blind that was cut about 4' long for the jump. The vertical blind is pretty sturdy yet will give should Jonah hit the jump. It took me a couple of hours total and was fun to make.


----------



## JDandBigAm

DNL2448 said:


> Where did you find to order them over the internet? (See, I am in the PacNW as well!)


 I found the 4 way outlet tree on Ebay because I couldn't find it anywhere else. That will be your most expensive parts. I used the 1" 4 way outlets because my "feet" and upright were 1" PVC pipe.


----------



## BeckyB

Thanks for all the comments guys,and the pictures Happy.
I`m getting plans together and making a list for Home Depot
I`m just trying to figure out the broad jump and all its elbows and lenght measurements,
How each one is a little smaller to fit inside each other.
Do you guys have the regulation size jumps? I was thinking about making them 4`
for easier transport.
Thanks


----------



## AmbikaGR

When I built mine I made them roughly 4 feet wide and so that they could be nested.


----------



## IowaGold

AmbikaGR said:


> When I built mine I made them roughly 4 feet wide and so that they could be nested.


Thank you so much for posting those pictures! There's no reason I can't make something like that. Now I just need some homemade high jump board pictures, though I do have a thought on how to make those so they work with the jumps I made for agility...

Do you remember what size pipe you used? It looks like maybe half inch?


----------



## MurphyTeller

Happy said:


> I just made both jumps for less than $50 and it was very easy. Here are pics of the base of each jump.


So you have a permanent cross-bar at the bottom of your bar jump? My agility dogs don't bat an eyelash over one bar or two on jumps (we rarely train with two bars - as in NEVER) however, if I only did obedience (and my dogs didn't have a lot of jumping experience) I'd be concerned that the only time my dogs saw a bar jump with a single bar was in competition. It would change the entire picture. 

Erica


----------



## Loisiana

MurphyTeller said:


> So you have a permanent cross-bar at the bottom of your bar jump? My agility dogs don't bat an eyelash over one bar or two on jumps (we rarely train with two bars - as in NEVER) however, if I only did obedience (and my dogs didn't have a lot of jumping experience) I'd be concerned that the only time my dogs saw a bar jump with a single bar was in competition. It would change the entire picture.
> 
> Erica


I don't think it would be that big of a deal for the dogs to train with a bottom bar most of the time, as long as they do get the opportunity to train sometimes on a regular obedience bar jump also. There's so much space between the two bars for a golden, I don't think the change of picture is that obvious. It would probably be a bigger deal for a toy dog.

Since I have three dogs that all jump a different height, plus a puppy that, once I start jumping him, will be building height gradually, the number one thing I have started looking at for jumps is ease of changing heights. I have the J&J practijumps, and it is a pain to have to unscrew and rescrew boards every time I want to change heights.


----------



## AmbikaGR

IowaGold said:


> Thank you so much for posting those pictures! There's no reason I can't make something like that. Now I just need some homemade high jump board pictures, though I do have a thought on how to make those so they work with the jumps I made for agility...
> 
> Do you remember what size pipe you used? It looks like maybe half inch?



Yes it is half inch pipe.

Here are some pics of the solid jump and one of the uprights. I took one of the solid with the panels offset to show how they just slide together.


----------

